# Hey!  What Happened to WMAA?!



## coreymin (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey All:

Anyone have the goods on where the WMAA forum is?  Did it not get enough support or what?  I've been gone for the week and can't seem to find it.  Any info would be great!

Corey Minatani


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 7, 2004)

It was rolled back into the Modern Arnis forum as the sponsor felt having 2 MA forums was a duplication.

:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 7, 2004)

coreymin said:
			
		

> Hey All:
> 
> Anyone have the goods on where the WMAA forum is?  Did it not get enough support or what?  I've been gone for the week and can't seem to find it.  Any info would be great!
> 
> Corey Minatani



The organization has been Disbanded since Paul J's arrival to the last event with a Gladius sword, a viking hat, furry boots, and a tiger striped thong. More disturbing was that he rode in on a horse-saddle strapped to Jeff Leaders back. Everyone ran out of the Dojo screaming, and Datu Tim decided that he was in much need for a religious sabatical after witnessing such horrors. He has since planned to travel to India, living out the life of Steven Seagals character in the movie "The Glimmer Man." We expect his return in about a year, cheesy pony-tail and meditation beads and all.

Until Tim's return, I will see you at the next WMAC event, provided that I can get Mr. Leader to saddle up. Washington State is a long trek. 

 :boing2: 

PAUL
(kidding around and adding humor as always)


----------



## arnisador (Jun 7, 2004)

All right, back in the cage with you!

Seriously, everything that went in there seemed to also be appropriate for the Modern Arnis forum, so it just ended up being a lot of double-posting.


----------



## coreymin (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks for the info.  If you guys thought that this was a logical progression, I will understand.  As I understood it, the WMAA was pretty influential, how many schools are associated with it?  It would be nice to know, in case I'm travelling around the US, y'know.

Corey Minatani


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 8, 2004)

coreymin said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info.  If you guys thought that this was a logical progression, I will understand.  As I understood it, the WMAA was pretty influential, how many schools are associated with it?  It would be nice to know, in case I'm travelling around the US, y'know.
> 
> Corey Minatani



Yea, there's a good amount of schools. As I am sure you know, I was only kidding; the WMAA is alive and well.

Check here: http://www.wmarnis.com/schools.html

Everything in the WMAA forum was being double posted either in the FMA forum or Modern Arnis forum, so it was a bit redundent and kind of a wasted space.

Anyways, if your ever in Michigan, look me up!


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 8, 2004)

Tulisan, I see that the WMAA has only three locations in Canada, and all of them considerably further east than I.  Have you worked with these people at all?  Do you know them?


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 8, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Tulisan, I see that the WMAA has only three locations in Canada, and all of them considerably further east than I.  Have you worked with these people at all?  Do you know them?



Yup, I've worked with all of them. They are all pretty cool. Jason, Bryson, and Paul Dawdy are all Kenpo guys in London Ont. who train Modern Arnis pretty avidly. They are all about an hour and a half east away from where I live.

 :asian:


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 8, 2004)

Just for the record no place is apropriate for Paul in a thong on Jeff's back, saddle and viking gear or no.

Chad
Off to the monastary w/ burned retinas.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 8, 2004)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> Just for the record no place is apropriate for Paul in a thong on Jeff's back, saddle and viking gear or no.
> 
> Chad
> Off to the monastary w/ burned retinas.



Use jus jelous! That's O.K., I'll make it up to you. At the next event, you wear your little cop uniform (with the shorts of course).

I'll be the Cowboy, Jeff will be the biker, Sal the construction worker, and Ingmar will be the soldier.

Tim of course will be the Indian, because "Datu" means "Chieftain."

Lets work on our singing voices, "macho men"!

"Y-MCA"!  

artyon:


----------

